# Let's Play Jeopardy!



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 2, 2006)

This could get good if done right.

Rules:
Come up with an answer of ANY kind.
The next person to post will reply with a funny answer (in question form)
and post an answer of their own.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess I'll get the ball rollin.

"The real reason CBS lost signal."


----------



## 5stringJeff (Aug 2, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I guess I'll get the ball rollin.
> 
> "The real reason CBS lost signal."



What is an inept 20-year-old technician?


"Lava lamps, Crisco, and four 2 ft. lengths of satin."


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 2, 2006)

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> What is an inept 20-year-old technician?
> 
> 
> "Lava lamps, Crisco, and four 2 ft. lengths of satin."


What are the proper materials needed for a de-LUX wedding anniversary.

"Sugar tits"


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 2, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What are the proper materials needed for a de-LUX wedding anniversary.
> 
> "Sugar tits"


What do 15 year old females have?

" What does Darin want" :rotflmao:


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 2, 2006)

You messed it up


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 2, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> You messed it up



What is the response given by a liberal when a conservative adds 2+2 and gets 4.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 3, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is the response given by a liberal when a conservative adds 2+2 and gets 4.



you are supposed to leave an answer for us to give the question to when you answer


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 3, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> you are supposed to leave an answer for us to give the question to when you answer



"I dont know how it happened!"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 3, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> "I dont know how it happened!"



What is Ted Kennedy's explanation for how a woman drowned in his car without him reporting it?

Al Gore


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 3, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> What is Ted Kennedy's explanation for how a woman drowned in his car without him reporting it?
> 
> Al Gore



What is the arab phrase for why certain TV shows are rated PG-13?

Poppyseed muffins.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 3, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is the arab phrase for why certain TV shows are rated PG-13?
> 
> Poppyseed muffins.



Who is Bill Clinton's favorate stripper at the club?

A good start


----------



## ErikViking (Aug 3, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Who is Bill Clinton's favorate stripper at the club?
> 
> A good start



Where do all those children come from?

The Chineese wall.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 3, 2006)

What is the newest sexual possition to be entered into the Kama Sutra

Pinto Beans


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 3, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is the newest sexual possition to be entered into the Kama Sutra
> 
> Pinto Beans


What gives Mr. P award winning gas.

"Horologist"


----------



## 5stringJeff (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What gives Mr. P award winning gas.
> 
> "Horologist"



What do professional "Johns" put on their resume under "work experience?"

The Rhine River.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 3, 2006)

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> What do professional "Johns" put on their resume under "work experience?"
> 
> The Rhine River.



What is a place where no Frenchman has or will ever cross?

A 5 foot length of rope.


----------



## CSM (Aug 3, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> What is a place where no Frenchman has or will ever cross?
> 
> A 5 foot length of rops.


 What are the spines of Frenchman made of?

Bailing wire and Bondo.


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 3, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> What are the spines of Frenchman made of?
> 
> Bailing wire and Bondo.


What every southern redneck Camero is held together by.

Goober Peas


----------



## CSM (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What every southern redneck Camero is held together by.
> 
> Goober Peas



Who is Howard Dean's replacement?

Cricketts


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 3, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> Who is Howard Dean's replacement?
> 
> Cricketts



What are female creeks (or cricks)?

Large double-edged knife


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 3, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What are female creeks (or cricks)?
> 
> Large double-edged knife



How did Martha Stewart make it through prison.

41


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 3, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How did Martha Stewart make it through prison.
> 
> 41



What is 40 more than the average attendence of a Cindy Sheehan event?

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 3, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> What is 40 more than the average attendence of a Cindy Sheehan event?
> 
> Lindsay Lohan


Who is the new spokesperson for Trim Spa?

Spandex


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 3, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who is the new spokesperson for Trim Spa?
> 
> Spandex



What is a type of material popular amongst metabolically challenged citizens.

Milk.


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 3, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is a type of material popular amongst metabolically challenged citizens.
> 
> Milk.


The preferred beverage of those still wet behind the ears.:tongue1: 

Peaches


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The preferred beverage of those still wet behind the ears.:tongue1:
> 
> Peaches



What makes 'em 'wanna shake your tree"?

A priest, a minister and a rabbi...


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 3, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> What makes 'em 'wanna shake your tree"?
> 
> A priest, a minister and a rabbi...


What are Potential Child molesters.

Penoir v Neff:


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What are Potential Child molesters.
> 
> Penoir v Neff:



What case lets you sue property in lieu of serving a person? eek! :food1: 

thunder road


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 3, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> What case lets you sue property in lieu of serving a person? eek! :food1:
> 
> thunder road



What is the road always talked about, but nobody's ever really found?

Rush.


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 3, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> What case lets you sue property in lieu of serving a person? eek! :food1:
> 
> thunder road


What is the beginnings of NASCAR

Drinkin an Jukin


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 3, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is the road always talked about, but nobody's ever really found?
> 
> Rush.



Who is the thorn in the side of all Democrats?

Drinkin an Jukin (to be fair to mr p)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 3, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Who is the thorn in the side of all Democrats?
> 
> Drinkin an Jukin (to be fair to mr p)


What is a party called South of the Mason Dixon.

Shootin Hookers (only a TRUE southerner should get this)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 4, 2006)

What is cutting a doughnut in a parking lot.

Dirty Sanchez


----------



## CSM (Aug 4, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is cutting a doughnut in a parking lot.
> 
> Dirty Sanchez


 Who is the latest illegal immigrant to cross the border at 8:00 am EDT today.

Inuendo


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 4, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> Who is the latest illegal immigrant to cross the border at 8:00 am EDT today.
> 
> Inuendo


What is Bill Clinton's middle name?

NSA


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is Bill Clinton's middle name?
> 
> NSA


PFFFFFFTTTTTT

ASA


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> PFFFFFFTTTTTT
> 
> ASA


What is the American Soybean Association?

 Lieberman


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is the American Soybean Association?
> 
> Lieberman


:tongue1: 
*carry on folks*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :tongue1:
> *carry on folks*


What is,  "I'm sorry Mr P your answer was not in the form of a question."

Avon calling


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is,  "I'm sorry Mr P your answer was not in the form of a question."
> 
> Avon calling


What is, the fat girl is back? 

Hey she's cute!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What is, the fat girl is back?
> 
> Hey she's cute!


What is a common phrase from Mr.P at the trani bar?

Sky Rockets in flight


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 4, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is a common phrase from Mr.P at the trani bar?
> 
> Sky Rockets in flight



What is the headline when Israel unleashes hell to terrorists?

pigskin


----------



## Annie (Aug 4, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is the headline when Israel unleashes hell to terrorists?
> 
> pigskin


What is a muslim shroud?

Fox news.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 4, 2006)

What is a day late and a dollar short? Just kidding.

CNN


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 4, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What is a day late and a dollar short? Just kidding.
> 
> CNN



What is the communist news network, or clinton news network.

swiss watch.


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 4, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is the communist news network, or clinton news network.
> 
> swiss watch.


What is overpriced.

Takes a licking and keeps on tic in.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What is overpriced.
> 
> Takes a licking and keeps on tic in.



Who is Bill Clinton?

The Federalist Papers.


----------



## Dan (Aug 5, 2006)

> Who is Bill Clinton?
> 
> The Federalist Papers.



What beats Rocks in a game of Federalist Rock, Paper, Scissors?

Rubber buns and liquor.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 5, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> What beats Rocks in a game of Federalist Rock, Paper, Scissors?
> 
> Rubber buns and liquor.



What is every mans goal when he sees a hott girl he likes?

Pea Tear Griffon


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 5, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> What is every mans goal when he sees a hott girl he likes?
> 
> Pea Tear Griffon



What is the sequence of going to a bar; peeing, crying, and seeing griffons.

bad game of dice


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 7, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What is the sequence of going to a bar; peeing, crying, and seeing griffons.
> 
> bad game of dice



What is the excuse Bill gave Hillary when she caught him pulling off his clothes in front of Janet Reno?

"Oh your powers of deduction are exceptional. I simply cant allow you to waste them here while there are so many crimes going unsolved at this very moment. Go! Go! For the good of the city"


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 7, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:


> What is the excuse Bill gave Hillary when she caught him pulling off his clothes in front of Janet Reno?
> 
> "Oh your powers of deduction are exceptional. I simply cant allow you to waste them here while there are so many crimes going unsolved at this very moment. Go! Go! For the good of the city"



What is a quote that reminds Semper Fi of The Boondock Saints?

Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## CSM (Aug 8, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> What is a quote that reminds Semper Fi of The Boondock Saints?
> 
> Diet Mountain Dew.



What should Ted Kennedy be drinking instead of rotgut?

Oz


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 8, 2006)

CSM said:


> What should Ted Kennedy be drinking instead of rotgut?
> 
> Oz



What is the ____ Man commeth?

Known for being the worlds biggest cry baby


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 8, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> What is the ____ Man commeth?
> 
> Known for being the worlds biggest cry baby



What is John Kerry's claim to fame?

football pants


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 8, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> What is John Kerry's claim to fame?
> 
> football pants



what cindy sheehan appears to be wearing when viewed from behind?

large vibrating egg


----------



## Abbey Normal (Aug 8, 2006)

manu1959 said:


> what cindy sheehan appears to be wearing when viewed from behind?
> 
> large vibrating egg



What did Hillary hatch from?

Purple people eater


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 8, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> What did Hillary hatch from?
> 
> Purple people eater



Who is Barney?

"No , that is incorrect. We said PEOPLE eater, not baby."

:shocked1:

Wonder twin power...ACTIVATE


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 8, 2006)

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> Who is Barney?
> 
> "No , that is incorrect. We said PEOPLE eater, not baby."
> 
> ...




What does Bill Clinton say instead of using Viagra?

varsity letter


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 10, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> What does Bill Clinton say instead of using Viagra?
> 
> varsity letter



What is "Nobody can figure out a clever question for this answer?"

Purple passion


----------



## Abbey Normal (Aug 10, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> What does Bill Clinton say instead of using Viagra?
> 
> varsity letter



What are Duke Lacrosse team members selling on eBay to raise legal fees? 

fandango


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 10, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> What are Duke Lacrosse team members selling on eBay to raise legal fees?
> 
> fandango




What is a website forbidden in my house for accidentally typing "fandengo" instead?

Purple Passion (to be fair)


----------



## Abbey Normal (Aug 10, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> What is a website forbidden in my house for accidentally typing "fandengo" instead?
> 
> Purple Passion (to be fair)



(Sorry 'bout that).

What do eggplants feel for each other?  

Back to school


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 10, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> (Sorry 'bout that).
> 
> What do eggplants feel for each other?
> 
> Back to school



What are three words that instill fear, anxiety, depression, and nervousness in proportions unparalleled by any number of any words, in any sequencial order, ever?

Knock-off Cheerios.


----------



## ErikViking (Sep 18, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> What does Bill Clinton say instead of using Viagra?
> 
> varsity letter



What is the finest award you can recieve for playing soft ball?

permanent marker


----------

